# Logically, if I don't want to lose TIVO, will this work



## vcrindc (Jun 3, 2005)

I have an TIVO branded HD receiver from D*.

I want all of the new HD channels (if they ever come out) but do NOT want to lose my TIVO.

Could I:

1. Buy and H20 (note, NOTE an HR20, but the H20, which is the HD receiver with no DVR).
2. Buy a new HD tivo.
3. Hook them both up.

Would this work?
If so, would I lose any functionality?

THANKS IN ADVANCE,


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

I don't think that would work. The new TiVo HD and S3 only have coax input for antenna and cable. There are no "open" input connections that allow for a simple signal feed to come in (meaning, already passed through your H20).

You are in a boat that is loading with more and more passengers. If you want to stay with DTV, you will have to go with the HR20. More info on dbstalk.com If you want to stay with TiVo, you will need to switch to cable or FiOS (if available), and get an S3 or HD. I did the latter.

There are rumors that DTV and TiVo might be working together again, but that might only be wishful thinking. Good luck.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

No way to pass HD thru the HD Tivo from the H20. 

No control of the H20 from the Tivo.

Just get an HR20. Don't let people scare you away.


----------



## vcrindc (Jun 3, 2005)

Just spoke to weakknees, and they confirmed this wouldn't work.

Should I buy through D* or weakknees?


----------



## milominderbinder (Dec 18, 2006)

TonyD79 said:


> ..Just get an HR20. Don't let people scare you away.


As of yesterday people were still getting the $19 deal and free programming credits on the HR20. The TiVos that Weaknees is selling are not able to receive the new HD channels.

- Craig


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

DBSTalk is currently closed


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JohnB1000 said:


> DBSTalk is currently closed


This has to do with this thread how?

Nevermind...saw the link was to dbstalk....


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

Remember, any new DirecTV box requires a 2-yr agreement, so if you don't like it, you could be out up to $300.


----------



## milominderbinder (Dec 18, 2006)

John, Sorry about that.

Now that DBSTalk is back up, 
Here is the link to getting the HR20 deal.

You can have the best of both worlds.

- Craig


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

RS4 said:


> Remember, any new DirecTV box requires a 2-yr agreement, so if you don't like it, you could be out up to $300.


Just advanced boxes like DVR's. Standard receivers come with a one year pro-rated commitment.

It's prorated based on how long you do keep your service active. Contrast that with the flat fee if you cancel TiVo service before your commitment with them expires.

Was that a half truth RS4 or just a mistake.  .......don't answer that, I know you just made a mistake.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

vcrindc said:


> I have an TIVO branded HD receiver from D*.
> 
> I want all of the new HD channels (if they ever come out) but do NOT want to lose my TIVO.
> 
> ...


What kind of TiVo do you have today? HR10-250?


----------



## Cody21 (Jan 11, 2004)

OK ... getting confused now...

Is there just a HD receiver without TIVO available from D* ???? Probably not a topic for this forum (TIVO). But I have 2 receivers --- an HR10-250 and an older SD (non-TIVO) ... For a specific reason, I have no deisre to upgrade the non-TIVO unit to the HR20 TIVO unit .... but I DO want HD reception on it.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

Sure you can get the H20 which is just a receiver. You won't however be able to use that receiver in conjunction with your Tivo's. They won't be able to record from it.


----------



## fjwagner (Jan 22, 2006)

milominderbinder said:


> As of yesterday people were still getting the $19 deal and free programming credits on the HR20. The TiVos that Weaknees is selling are not able to receive the new HD channels.
> 
> - Craig


Me thinks that your whole goal on this site is getting people to switch to the HR20. Bad grammar on my part and all. Too fishy to me. Your posts seem to mostly steer people to DBSTalk and to the HR20. What is going on? All of the sudden you appear on Tivo Community Forum after being a big time poster on DBS.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

Billy66 said:


> Just advanced boxes like DVR's. Standard receivers come with a one year pro-rated commitment.
> 
> It's prorated based on how long you do keep your service active. Contrast that with the flat fee if you cancel TiVo service before your commitment with them expires.
> 
> Was that a half truth RS4 or just a mistake.  .......don't answer that, I know you just made a mistake.


My bad, Billy  I was thinking about the advanced dvr. Of course, it's still ridiculous to not have a test period which I believe Tivo has - says what kind of faith DirecTV has in their products - big bullies.


----------



## xtc (Jan 22, 2005)

Just keep the HD DirecTiVo (HR10-250) you have and get the new DirecTV HD DVR (HR20) for just the Shipping price ($20 +Tax). Hook them both to the same TV and that way you can continue using the TiVo you currently have for everything like you do now, and when you want to watch/record any of the NEW HD channels, you'll have the new DVR to do that as a back up. Thats what I did and it's working really smoothly. You get the best of both worlds - 8 total Tuners , 3 Live buffers (one of them up to 90 minutes) , 550+ GB Hard Drive, 400+ hrs of recording time (including up to 80 hrs HD recording, Networking capability, Keep TiVo's suggestions & Unlimited Season Pass coverage , PIP/Split Screen capability between the 2 receivers. I highly recommend this route.


----------



## Billy66 (Dec 15, 2003)

RS4 said:


> My bad, Billy  I was thinking about the advanced dvr. Of course, it's still ridiculous to not have a test period which I believe Tivo has - says what kind of faith DirecTV has in their products - big bullies.


I was just giving you sh1t man. 

We don't agree about most of this but I respect your humanity RS4.


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

He's in my "ignore list" as I am tired of his constant spamming in virtually every thread where the word "HR20" is present, but I saw your quote of his message and comment. Where Mr. Ebonovic is a souce of usually good info Mr. Millionbinderwinder is just a plain old spammer with probably 100+ (of his current 123 messages) stating the same exact thing.

Anyway, while this is slightly off the TiVo topic I just read an interesting article in PC Magazine, October 2nd issue. It's on page 18 in the "Front Side" column and talks about Corporate "Sock Puppets" and a practice called "astroturfing" (4th paragraph). It was "astroturfing" that I found interesting. Here is a link to the article on PC Magazine.com. I didn't want to copy & paste it as is (c) material. Corporate Sock Puppets PC Magazine 10/2/07.



fjwagner said:


> Me thinks that your whole goal on this site is getting people to switch to the HR20. Bad grammar on my part and all. Too fishy to me. Your posts seem to mostly steer people to DBSTalk and to the HR20. What is going on? All of the sudden you appear on Tivo Community Forum after being a big time poster on DBS.


----------



## milominderbinder (Dec 18, 2006)

fjwagner said:


> Me thinks that your whole goal on this site is getting people to switch to the HR20. Bad grammar on my part and all. Too fishy to me. Your posts seem to mostly steer people to DBSTalk and to the HR20. What is going on? All of the sudden you appear on TiVo Community Forum after being a big time poster on DBS.


I own TiVo and am a fan. I own an HR20 and am a fan. Both have their strengths.

The OP asked and then clarified whether to get the HD TiVo for the new HD channels from Weaknees or DIRECTV. No receiver for the new DIRECTV channels is an HD TiVo DVR.

His whole point was to get the new HD channels. We owed it to him to let him know that he might very well be able to get a DIRECTV HD DVR for free. Programming credits could also cover the $120 24 month lease fees. So it could really be free.

We also owed it to him to let him know that the Weaknees HD TiVo will not be able to get the new channels. It sounded like he got off the phone with them not understanding that.

Our goal is to provide good, complete information.

- Craig


----------



## milominderbinder (Dec 18, 2006)

xtc said:


> Just keep the HD DirecTiVo (HR10-250) you have and get the new DirecTV HD DVR (HR20) for just the Shipping price ($20 +Tax). Hook them both to the same TV and that way you can continue using the TiVo you currently have for everything like you do now, and when you want to watch/record any of the NEW HD channels, you'll have the new DVR to do that as a back up. Thats what I did and it's working really smoothly. You get the best of both worlds - 8 total Tuners , 3 Live buffers (one of them up to 90 minutes) , 550+ GB Hard Drive, 400+ hrs of recording time (including up to 80 hrs HD recording, Networking capability, Keep TiVo's suggestions & Unlimited Season Pass coverage , PIP/Split Screen capability between the 2 receivers. I highly recommend this route.


That is the best of both worlds!

- Craig


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

milominderbinder said:


> That is the best of both worlds!
> 
> - Craig


Wouldn't this require bringing FOUR lines into the bldg, two for each DVR, for that to work? Or can you split two lines into 4....how would this work? It sounds too good to be true...


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

MisterEd said:


> He's in my "ignore list" as I am tired of his constant spamming in virtually every thread where the word "HR20" is present, but I saw your quote of his message and comment. Where Mr. Ebonovic is a souce of usually good info Mr. Millionbinderwinder is just a plain old spammer with probably 100+ (of his current 123 messages) stating the same exact thing.
> 
> Anyway, while this is slightly off the TiVo topic I just read an interesting article in PC Magazine, October 2nd issue. It's on page 18 in the "Front Side" column and talks about Corporate "Sock Puppets" and a practice called "astroturfing" (4th paragraph). It was "astroturfing" that I found interesting. Here is a link to the article on PC Magazine.com. I didn't want to copy & paste it as is (c) material. Corporate Sock Puppets PC Magazine 10/2/07.


Did not know that there was a specific term already. Check out the poll I just put up:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=366754


----------



## xtc (Jan 22, 2005)

hybucket said:


> Wouldn't this require bringing FOUR lines into the bldg, two for each DVR, for that to work? Or can you split two lines into 4....how would this work? It sounds too good to be true...


Yes. 4 lines. Keep the 2 you already have and The Installer will add 2 more. no Problem.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

milominderbinder said:


> I own TiVo and am a fan. I own an HR20 and am a fan. Both have their strengths.
> 
> The OP asked and then clarified whether to get the HD TiVo for the new HD channels from Weaknees or DIRECTV. No receiver for the new DIRECTV channels is an HD TiVo DVR.
> 
> ...


We now who 'our' is, bud.  At least most of the folks on here are honest!!  I don't mind people from DirecTV being on here, but I don't like the deception. 
It's also bothering that you are giving the wrong impression to people who are on the fence.

It's quite clear from reading the posts here and on dbstalk that a large number of Tivo users just don't like the HR20, but you are trying to artificially inflate the numbers by hiding under a ruse. People hate deception!!  :down:


----------



## Cody21 (Jan 11, 2004)

xtc said:


> Just keep the HD DirecTiVo (HR10-250) you have and get the new DirecTV HD DVR (HR20) for just the Shipping price ($20 +Tax). Hook them both to the same TV and that way you can continue using the TiVo you currently have for everything like you do now, and when you want to watch/record any of the NEW HD channels, you'll have the new DVR to do that as a back up. Thats what I did and it's working really smoothly. You get the best of both worlds - 8 total Tuners , 3 Live buffers (one of them up to 90 minutes) , 550+ GB Hard Drive, 400+ hrs of recording time (including up to 80 hrs HD recording, Networking capability, Keep TiVo's suggestions & Unlimited Season Pass coverage , PIP/Split Screen capability between the 2 receivers. I highly recommend this route.


Aren't you paying fpr the Activation of both units though???? Or are you just using the HR10-250 for OTA ????


----------



## 03sportsterman (Sep 22, 2007)

I have a Dlnb Dtv dish with a 4x8 splitter which I changed to from the original one that was installed originally, however I only have 4 lines running into the house from the switch ,I have 1 line to my dtv rec box which the installer did when I first signed up for Dtv, and 2 lines to my Samsung Dtv Tivo unit which I added later ,I have another Samsung Dtv Tivo unit I'm thinking about adding and using also, and I'm wondering if I take my 1 remaining incoming cable and screwed another multi switch onto it and then ran 2 lines from that multi switch into the 2 inlets in the tivo box would that give me the signals for all my channels ? & if so would it weaken the signals quality ? when I added the Tivo unit I had to drill another hole in my bedroom wall for those lines but the hole isn't big enough to run any more lines thru because it didn't occure to me then that I might want to add another Tivo box later on so the hole I made is just big enough for the lines coming thru it to my Tivo unit now,or will I just have to drill another hole and run another line from the multiswitch on my outside wall anyway ? Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

Cody21 said:


> OK ... getting confused now...
> 
> Is there just a HD receiver without TIVO available from D* ???? Probably not a topic for this forum (TIVO). But I have 2 receivers --- an HR10-250 and an older SD (non-TIVO) ... For a specific reason, I have no deisre to upgrade the non-TIVO unit to the *HR20 TIVO unit* .... but I DO want HD reception on it.


The HR20 is NOT a Tivo unit.

Directv:

Standard HD Receiver: H20.
DVR HD Receiver: HR20.

Neither of them have anything to do with Tivo. They run Directv Software.

If you want to stay with Sat, AND get all the New HD Channels you will need one of these units. BOTTOM LINE!

The HR10-250 is a Directv/Tivo unit meaning it is a Directv DVR unit running Tivo software. These units will still work woth OTA or standard programming but do not get the NEw HD Channels. They need a Hardware mod to do it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## xtc (Jan 22, 2005)

Cody21 said:


> Aren't you paying fpr the Activation of both units though???? Or are you just using the HR10-250 for OTA ????


Yes, but Its definitely worth $5 a month.


----------



## milominderbinder (Dec 18, 2006)

Cody21 said:


> Aren't you paying fpr the Activation of both units though???? Or are you just using the HR10-250 for OTA ????


If you already have an HR10, keep it for $5 a month!

For $5 a month you get:
1. Twice the storage
2. Twice as many shows can be recorded at once
3. Picture In Picture Dual Live Buffer

Just do this: Add a new receiver for $19 if you haven't already.

You could keep your TiVo for OTA and SD and the 9 MPG2 channels as long as they are broadcast.

You would also have the HR20 for OTA, SD, old HD, and all the new HD channels. You can also get up to $120 in programming credits.

If you have not already done it, do it soon!

- Craig


----------



## yoV6cam (Dec 28, 2001)

milominderbinder said:


> If you already have an HR10, keep it for $5 a month!
> 
> For $5 a month you get:
> 1. Twice the storage
> ...


problem is I already have 8 lines from one sattelite going into 5 units in my house, if I get the HR20, will it come from another new satellite, because I dunno if I can handle anymore from that one 3 lnb dish.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

yoV6cam said:


> problem is I already have 8 lines from one sattelite going into 5 units in my house, if I get the HR20, will it come from another new satellite, because I dunno if I can handle anymore from that one 3 lnb dish.


Yes, it's a new sat location. You'll need a 5lnb dish. D* will normally do the install and give you an HR20 for $19.95.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

Bob Coxner said:


> Yes, it's a new sat location. You'll need a 5lnb dish. D* will normally do the install and give you an HR20 for $19.95.


And you can run way more than 8 lines from one satellite dish, just use multiswitches.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

The installer for my dish put 16 lines out, using two 8 out multiswitches. Not sure of the exact cabling but he didn't skip a beat "ahh you need 16 lines out ?" back to the truck for the extra multiswitch.


----------



## milominderbinder (Dec 18, 2006)

yoV6cam said:


> problem is I already have 8 lines from one sattelite going into 5 units in my house, if I get the HR20, will it come from another new satellite, because I dunno if I can handle anymore from that one 3 lnb dish.


Call them.

They should give you the new 5 LNB dish. They should also give you for free either (2) 6x8 or (1) 6x16 Zinwell.

See this thread for help: HR10-250 and MPEG4; Upgrade Offer.

- Craig


----------



## cmgillie (Jan 11, 2008)

wolflord11 said:


> The HR20 is NOT a Tivo unit.
> 
> Directv:
> 
> ...


And what if you dont care about getting HD, but just want the tivo to work with Directv at all?


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

It will work on non-hd channels just fine forever.


cmgillie said:


> And what if you dont care about getting HD, but just want the tivo to work with Directv at all?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

incog-neato said:


> It will work on non-hd channels just fine *forever.*


That's a sweeping statement


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

Yea, that's like a "lifetime subscription." 


JohnB1000 said:


> That's a sweeping statement


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Billy66 said:


> It's prorated based on how long you do keep your service active. Contrast that with the flat fee if you cancel TiVo service before your commitment with them expires.


Not true. 


> AN EARLY TERMINATION FEE OF *THE LESSER OF $200.00 OR THE AMOUNT OWED ON THE REMAINING TERM* OF YOUR MONTHLY PAYMENT PLAN COMMITMENT WILL BE CHARGED TO YOU.


https://www3.tivo.com/abouttivo/policies/tivoservicepaymentplanstermsandconditions.html

Thank goodness we have you folks around to make sure all our facts are straight.


----------

